# Grail Digital Watch?



## BrownBear (Aug 29, 2018)

My grail digital watch will be a solar atomic watch in a round shape and having steel bracelet. So probably the round version of Seiko SBPG001 or Casio GShock GMW-5000D-1. Whats yours?

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Already have two of these and I see prices around $365 on watchrecon, now is the time to git one:



Put the second one in DLC clothes



Took a long time to find this near mint titanium Frogman MRG-1100 from 1999.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

But I would never pay what they want for one. I will not turn it down as a gift!


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

solar charged Garmin Fenix 5 or MARQ with a few mm off the height - not available yet but probably in a couple of years


----------



## Dreamnine (Sep 15, 2011)

I like my G-Shock but wish I had spent a little more and gone for the solar atomic version, that to me is perfect for a digital watch. The picture isn't perfect but is just lint on the screen.









My Tissot t-touch expert solar comes close to being a grail digital for me, but it is a bit big.


----------



## BrownBear (Aug 29, 2018)

Dreamnine said:


> I like my G-Shock but wish I had spent a little more and gone for the solar atomic version, that to me is perfect for a digital watch. The picture isn't perfect but is just lint on the screen.
> 
> View attachment 14044653
> 
> ...


I personally left quite a bit cold by ana-digi watch. I like to go all the way to digital.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

Already have mine! PRW-3100FC


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

I like many things about the new all metal GMW-5000 watches, but prefer my own GW-5000, which I've had for three or four years now.

In my eyes, the centralized "Casio" , "Tough Solar" and "Shock Resist" labels look better than the off-center placement on the GMW.


----------



## DaveATX (Jan 31, 2019)

dkh said:


> Already have mine! PRW-3100FC
> View attachment 14044925


That's a really nice watch. I think the PRW-3100 has the perfect set of features. I'm hoping they release another blacked out model


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

A steel cased vintage design with four buttons. Similar to the Seiko A257-5010 or other early 1980's watches. Improve the functionality with 24 hour timers, world time, updated calendar, current time displayed in all modes and a good backlight. Add a few mm to make the display larger.









The digital watch project on the Russian Watch forum could go a long ways to scratching that itch.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

All digital thermocompensated movement <= 5 s/y. Large high resolution dispkay always on. Alarms, multiple timezones. Reset with BT or GPS.


----------



## canuckfan33 (Sep 4, 2015)

Dreamnine said:


> I like my G-Shock but wish I had spent a little more and gone for the solar atomic version, that to me is perfect for a digital watch. The picture isn't perfect but is just lint on the screen.
> 
> View attachment 14044653
> 
> ...


That was my feeling as well. If they make a smaller version I'm in.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamnine (Sep 15, 2011)

BrownBear said:


> I personally left quite a bit cold by ana-digi watch. I like to go all the way to digital.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Yes, they're not for everyone - there's something cool about all-digit watches. The Tissot needs the hands, though as many of it's features (barometer, compass etc) rely on them.

I'm not sure why the Tissot is so big; it is light because of its use of titanium, but it does feel awkward on the wrist. I don't wear it much but I love Tissot so I'll be keeping it.

This Casio doesn't have a barometer but does do sunrise/sunset which is a neat feature. I wish it could be incorporated into a square watch. It also uses its second hand for the compass and is a bit on the large size too, nearly as big as the Tissot.


----------



## primus (Jul 16, 2009)

I already have my´Grail Digital Watch, it is Garmin Descent MK1.

On one charge of Descent MK1 battery goes for 20+ days in watch mode, 14+ days in smart watch mode and 20+ hours in (best) GPS mode. Descent MK1 is my dream watch. It's not cheap, but I can finally have only one watch I could use it anywhere and anytime: in formal events, daily at work, in any sport, in the diving of all kinds (Descent MK1 is also full featured Dive Computer!), in any (also car) navigation (with 16 GB of routable and topo maps uploaded), ...

I am also able to change Watch Faces https://apps.garmin.com/sl-SI/devices/descentmk1/appTypes/watchface/apps?sortType=mostRecent , upload Data Fields, Apps and Widgets


----------



## Dreamnine (Sep 15, 2011)

That's a pretty versatile and cool watch. For me I think it would be wasted as I don't have an active lifestyle (illness). I can put different watch faces on my fitness watch too (Versa Lite) but that's not even in the same ball park as the Garmin - more as a reminder to me to be more active.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is my Junghans Mega 1000

Atomic with sapphire crystal


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

My grails one flash dress and a beater.


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

My beater


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

A solar atomic ABC with the usual (timer, light, stopwatch... etc), but with vibration and basic notification from a phone. 

So like the Garmin Fenix that's solar atomic. Although it has GPS so doesn't really need to be atomic, but good to have because it uses less power then GPS.


----------



## DECO665 (Jun 1, 2013)

Casio needs to rerelease the SS Marlin with a solar and atomic movement.


----------



## Hsvu (Jan 24, 2018)

Surely frogmans have to be in there somewhere?!
Although they arguably could do with additional functions/sensors. But still!


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

Clear big digits with all the regular functions, battery operated without dependency on any outside source, titanium screw back with regular lugs. Now all I need is to replace the mineral crystal with a sapphire.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alamf (Oct 8, 2010)

Great watch, I have one, but it isn't for those who use their watch as a tool. It takes forever to set the timer and alarm.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

ggyy1276 said:


> Clear big digits with all the regular functions, battery operated without dependency on any outside source, titanium screw back with regular lugs. Now all I need is to replace the mineral crystal with a sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which model is that one?


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

ronalddheld said:


> Which model is that one?


It's St.Moritz SLK. 
It has been discontinued, but occasionally comes up on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

alamf said:


> Great watch, I have one, but it isn't for those who use their watch as a tool. It takes forever to set the timer and alarm.


I don't find the functions any more cumbersome to set compare to Casio or Timex, but then again, I guess I don't use those functions as much to notice the difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

My grail digital watch is the A. Lange & Söhne Zeitwerk You tell time via the digitals, its 100% a "digital" watch. 

Photo credit to Ablogtowatch


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

stockae92 said:


> My grail digital watch is the A. Lange & Söhne Zeitwerk You tell time via the digitals, its 100% a "digital" watch.
> 
> Photo credit to Ablogtowatch


Technically, it would be an Ana-Digi, wouldn't it? Hours and minutes are represented with digits, but seconds are presented with an analog seconds hand - as is the power meter. So, not 100% digital.

It's also a mechanical watch and not a quartz watch.

HTH


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

*Digi-Pepsi*

This one.


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Digi-Pepsi*



Bakulimaw said:


> This one.
> ...


 Yeah, that is pretty darned awesome! A future classic, imho. Love the Pepsi bezel, and of course I highly approve of the compass, which btw seems to be mounted unconventionally.


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

The original Seiko 6 digit: https://museum.seiko.co.jp/en/collections/watch_latestage/collect021/

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Love my frogman dwf g1035


----------



## theotherphil (Nov 2, 2009)

I already have mine. Since going to the Garmin Fenix line, I have not worn any of my other watches. It has a great mix of functionality and battery life and the line only continues to get better. My only wish was a slightly higher end version that could be used in more formal situations and that has been addressed with the Garmin MARQ.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine just landed yesterday - Casio Manaslu.....


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Finally got it..


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Undoubtedly my gmw-b5000.


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

Dreamnine said:


> I like my G-Shock but wish I had spent a little more and gone for the solar atomic version, that to me is perfect for a digital watch. The picture isn't perfect but is just lint on the screen.
> 
> View attachment 14044653
> 
> ...


Personally I think my GW-M5610 is inferior in some ways to either DW-5600E I have. Why can't I see the current time when in other modes? Also I only recently solved the problems I was having with the so called superior watch constantly going into error mode. A regular 5600 has never malfunctioned for me.

I guess my point is enjoy the one you have. It is vastly superior to a solar imo.

I own my personal grail. A Foxfire DW-5600E.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Love them, especially the Tissot ..


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Frogman, had it for a year now ;-)


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice Casio .


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Had this for a couple of years now


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I keep my eyes open for new possibilities, but I keep coming back to my GW-5000 as my digital Grail.

The only upgrades I want are a step counter and vibe alarm.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

King of G


----------



## tekmonkey (Jun 5, 2017)

A solar version of my Fenix 5s plus, even solar assisted would be awesome.

That, or a Casio Frogman with Heart rate / GPS tracking.

Casio / Garmin, whomever gets there first, gets my money


----------



## dragonhf (Jan 19, 2015)

Wired AGAM701 Limited 1600. (Seiko)
The black steelbrecelet that comes with it is nice. But my wrists are small and I wanted get rid of some weight. I added a velcro band instead. Now the watch sits tight and I don´t feel the weight at all.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

no-time said:


> A solar atomic ABC with the usual (timer, light, stopwatch... etc), but with vibration and basic notification from a phone.
> 
> So like the Garmin Fenix that's solar atomic. Although it has GPS so doesn't really need to be atomic, but good to have because it uses less power then GPS.


Garmin Instinct 2 solar is on its way, let's see how good the solar is...


----------



## dynamitejim (Feb 25, 2014)

Really wish I had picked up a GWM5630A-4 when they were still reasonably priced. Maybe Casio will release a similar looking model with the bluetooth module at some point.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

My grail watch is the Seiko A158 and A159 from the late 1970's.


The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## ICUdude (Feb 7, 2017)

I'd say this bad boy.


----------



## xliujames (Jul 23, 2014)

London006 said:


> Had this for a couple of years now
> 
> View attachment 14339807


Had the Rangeman for a few years. Left it at a hotel in Thailand. Pretty bummed so I picked up the new Rangeman. GPR-B1000-1JR


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Mine would be a GW-5000B just love it


----------



## Stonyman (Aug 20, 2021)

ggyy1276 said:


> Clear big digits with all the regular functions, battery operated without dependency on any outside source, titanium screw back with regular lugs. Now all I need is to replace the mineral crystal with a sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty! If you ever want part with it let me know.


----------



## time4d (Jan 1, 2011)

Something like the Casio G-shock Rangeman GPR-b1000, with GPS navigation and solar power, sensors and all.


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

Acquired my grail recently, the 1964 Seiko 0614-5010 (AKA the 06LC).

First Field Effect LCD watch
First Japanese LCD watch
First 6 digit LCD watch
First watch with a microlight
First Titanium Seiko


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

bradurani said:


> Acquired my grail recently, the 1964 Seiko 0614-5010 (AKA the 06LC).
> 
> First Field Effect LCD watch
> First Japanese LCD watch
> ...


It's a beautiful watch, and a worthy grail, but are you sure it's from 1964?
(It's on my wishlist as well).
I thought these were released in 1973...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

bradurani said:


> Acquired my grail recently, the 1964 Seiko 0614-5010 (AKA the 06LC).
> 
> First Field Effect LCD watch
> First Japanese LCD watch
> ...


Cool watch. I'm no expert but according to this source Gruen had the first field effect lcd. The Seiko was a year later in 1973. 2. Field Effect LCD


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

bradurani said:


> Acquired my grail recently, the 1964 Seiko 0614-5010 (AKA the 06LC).
> 
> First Field Effect LCD watch
> First Japanese LCD watch
> ...


According to Seiko (Seiko Heritage Site) that watch was not introduced until 1973:










Based on the serial number on the back of your watch, it appears yours was made in 1974 - probably during the 41st week of that year.

There is no way your watch is from 1964 as you stated, but still a very nice - and historically significant - watch for your collection.

HTH


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

1964 nobody made wrist watches with quartz inside. Only electric. Also LCD was not invented yet.








Liquid Crystal Display Invented 40 Years Ago


In May 1968, electrical engineer George Heilmeier and his team of scientists revealed the liquid crystal display to the public. The technology that is seen on computers, alarm clocks and the digital screens of microwaves is ubiquitous. Host Andrea Seabrook speaks with Heilmeier about his eureka...




www.npr.org


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ggyy1276 said:


> Clear big digits with all the regular functions, battery operated without dependency on any outside source, titanium screw back with regular lugs. Now all I need is to replace the mineral crystal with a sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one of those new from Amazon and I loved it so much I bought a second one right before they were discontinued. For about 5 years they were the only watches I owned. I have since bought a couple more when they came up for sale on eBay just to make sure I will always have one.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

They stopped making the closest thing to my grail watch back in the early 80‘s. I had an LCD Timex digital that had a tritium backlight. It was always readable in the dark and you never had to push a button. AFAIK there’s no one making a watch with a tritium backlight anymore. The only change I would have made to that Timex would have to been giving it a titanium case and a screw on back.


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

It's not a grail but I would love the have the G style Casio I had around 1999 to 2000. Just like a DW6900, but basic in shape with a hard resin one piece case. Mineral crystal. Universal lugs. 200M. Timer, etc.


----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

Russian vintage "Elektronika". Probably a good resemblance to Casio.


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

gaijin said:


> According to Seiko (Seiko Heritage Site) that watch was not introduced until 1973:
> 
> View attachment 16087417
> 
> ...





Rocket1991 said:


> 1964 nobody made wrist watches with quartz inside. Only electric. Also LCD was not invented yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a typo, mine's a 1974


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ωμέγα Sensor...









Warning: The above post may contain sarcasm or a poor attempt at humour...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

And the HP-01.
Sorry, didn't have a decent photo handy...









Warning: The above post may contain sarcasm or a poor attempt at humour...


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

My grail digital watch is a garmin fenix that has good enough solar charging to never need to be plugged in. Obviously this is not possible yet, but i hope the solar and battery tech will advance to this point in the reasonable future.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Not exactly a grail, but one of those watches that push all the right buttons (pun intended!)


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> They stopped making the closest thing to my grail watch back in the early 80‘s. I had an LCD Timex digital that had a tritium backlight. It was always readable in the dark and you never had to push a button. AFAIK there’s no one making a watch with a tritium backlight anymore. The only change I would have made to that Timex would have to been giving it a titanium case and a screw on back.


Texas Instruments made lcd watches with tritium backlights too. It was Texas Instruments who patented the tritium back light. Not Timex.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

That’s awesome. Being a native of Dallas, TX (where TI is based), I looked it up. A couple of web pics.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

hoss said:


> Texas Instruments made lcd watches with tritium backlights too. It was Texas Instruments who patented the tritium back light. Not Timex.


I would be perfectly happy with a TI tritium digital. I just happened to have a Timex. I assume they must have licensed the patent.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

GPS based time keeping, perpetual calendar, dual time (you can switch the timezones between the small and large dials with a click), 200m water resistance, solar charging, and very light weight due to titanium.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Very cool watch, but not a digital one.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Xaltotun said:


> GPS based time keeping, perpetual calendar, dual time (you can switch the timezones between the small and large dials with a click), 200m water resistance, solar charging, and very light weight due to titanium.
> 
> View attachment 16252877
> 
> ...


Thread title: Grail *Digital *Watch
Forum: *Digital *Watches

Context matters.


----------



## time4d (Jan 1, 2011)

My grail digital watch would be a G-shock GPR-B1000 with all its features, in one of those rectangular 5xxx series cases 😍😍😍


----------



## pteranodon (Jul 5, 2021)

Black5 said:


> Ωμέγα Sensor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love an Omega digital!

Mine would be the 186.0004 Speedmaster










Or rather, if we are going full Grail, then I'll have one of the numbered Alaska IV prototypes made for Shuttle pilots










Note it the middle right button is not marked 'Light' because it has permanent illumination from two strips of Tritium lume!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^ Very cool watch, but not a digital one.


How about a Zeitwerk?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

pteranodon said:


> Love an Omega digital!
> 
> Mine would be the 186.0004 Speedmaster
> 
> ...


Speedmaster LCD with Tritium? Now that is a serious grail.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Pongster said:


> How about a Zeitwerk?


Zeitwerk is indeed a digital watch.

I have the remains of an early Gedeon Thommen digital, which would be cool to get restored if I could afford it.
View media item 14241289
Perhaps a more realistic goal would be to track down a Tenor-Dorly Swissonic or some similar jump-hour/jump-minute electromechanical.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Chascomm said:


> Zeitwerk is indeed a digital watch.


Indeed it is


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pongster said:


> How about a Zeitwerk?


Of course. And so is this (borrowed pic).


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)

It seems a lot of people ignores what"grail" means.


----------



## DBCMan (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Whot?!









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been keeping an eye out for an affordable DW-3000.


----------



## pteranodon (Jul 5, 2021)

So I have purchased, not my No1. Grail digital (186.0004 Speedmaster) but my No 2... sort of.

A Heuer Chronosplit cal. 100.703










I say 'sort of' because my grail is a fully working one and only the upper LCD is responding at the moment 

Going to examine it very carefully this weekend in the hope that the cause is something simple. Fat chance right?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

pteranodon said:


> So I have purchased, not my No1. Grail digital (186.0004 Speedmaster) but my No 2... sort of.
> 
> A Heuer Chronosplit cal. 100.703
> 
> ...


Good luck! I wonder if you sent it to TAG what would they say? I'm pretty sure Omega will still service and overhaul (for $$$) all their old digitals.


----------



## pteranodon (Jul 5, 2021)

I very much doubt TAG would touch it with a 10 foot barge pole. 

There are a couple of people that I know repair them. LED-Forever in the UK (although I read he's not operating anymore and his website strongly warns against amateurs tinkering 🤗) and Rawsar in Australia who has manufactured replacement boards and displays.

I have spoken to Neil at Rawsar in the past about fixing a dual LCD version I considered buying (cal 102). He seems like a good chap so that's an option.


----------



## LastActionJoe (Jul 19, 2017)

This wonderful Microma lcd watch black pvd coated, famous from one of my all time favorite movies. If anyone has the drop on one of these lmk, though I doubt I could afford it or even want to pay too much for such an old/dated piece of tech.










This wonderful Microma lcd watch black pvd coated, shown in one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^What's the movie?


----------



## pteranodon (Jul 5, 2021)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^What's the movie?


It's Deckard's watch in Blade Runner.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Since Omega keeps insisting on making new Speedmaster models, why the f**k don´t they make a reissue of this one?
But this time, in titanium or solid gold, sapphire crystal and make it solar, ad some functions like world time and alarm and my grail is within reach...


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

The new GP Casquette 2.0 is my grail. Or maybe it’s now “was” since it’s already sold out. 😅


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

stockae92 said:


> The new GP Casquette 2.0 is my grail. Or maybe it’s now “was” since it’s already sold out. 😅
> View attachment 16461167


I´ll admit that if I had the money to spend on a piece like that, I would  . Super cool with all the specs it have.
But it´s not a grail design for me


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

It’s not really a grail, but I’m hunting one of these in good condition 








If Citizen would make a remake in their super titanium, eco-drive, maybe ad RC and an alarm, that would be something 😎


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My digital grail was the 1979 (birth year) Seiko A239 World Timer. It has a pretty unique double-layer LCD one showing time with big digits, the other a world map where you can navigate between all time zones 😍


----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)

just came into possession of this have some time invested and sentimental value really happy she woke up after who knows how many years will be seeking advice on strap band or bracelet soon can't say enough great community here knowledgeable and helpful stay safe out there everybody


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Slowly said:


> just came into possession of this have some time invested and sentimental value really happy she woke up after who knows how many years will be seeking advice on strap band or bracelet soon can't say enough great community here knowledgeable and helpful stay safe out there everybody.


Neat! What is that one?


----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)

bwperdue said:


> Neat! What is that one?


Thanks for asking.. Sorry for not posting with pic. It's a Hughes aircraft "asymmetric"USA 1973🙂


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Slowly said:


> Thanks for asking.. Sorry for not posting with pic. It's a Hughes aircraft "asymmetric"USA 1973🙂


Off down an internet rabbit hole now...


----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)

bwperdue said:


> Off down an internet rabbit hole now...


Yes with no markings in or out. Typing in descriptions and scrolling scrolling scrolling. Was really happy to pin it down. Also sorry for any spelling or punctuation errors 😂


----------

